# Image unpainten



## Maik H. (21. Jan 2014)

Hallo liebe Java-Benutzer.

Ich möchte ein Pause-Menü machen, das ich mit ESC öffnen, und mit ESC wieder schließen kann. Wie ich das mache, weiß ich - jedoch habe ich dass Problem dass ich nicht weiß wie ich *das halb transparent Bild, dass ich mit der paint-Methode über das Spiel gelegt habe wieder wegmachen kann*, ohne dass ich alles repainten muss (was irgendwie zu kompliziert erscheint).
Habe es außerdem in eine seperate Class gemacht, ist das notwendig?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Maik H.


----------



## misterbanana (21. Jan 2014)

Hallo Maik,

soweit ich weiss MUSS das Frame repainted werden. Sobald sich etwas ändert
muss es ja überschrieben werden.

Man muss generell keine Modularisierung vornehmen und kann theoretisch
das komplette Programm in eine Klasse schreiben.

In deinem Beispiel scheint es mir sinnvoll dies zu tun.

mfg misterbanana


----------



## Maik H. (22. Jan 2014)

Ja aber wie kann ich das denn "unpainten", oder wieder von der Oberfläche löschen?


----------



## misterbanana (22. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

du kannst es nicht "unpainten", es muss überschrieben werden.
Mit der paint()-Methode, da sollten ja sämtliche Zeichnungen drin sein,
bzw. in Methoden ausgelagerte Zeichnungen, die dort aufgerufen
werden. Du musstest wohl konkret ein repaint() aufrufen, damit
alles was um paint() steht neu gezeichnet wird.

mfg misterbanana


----------

